# Fingerprints of the Gods



## applejuice (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone read " Fingerprints of the Gods" by Graham Hancock?

I was about to start reading it and was wondering if anybody here has read it?


----------



## antnye (Jan 5, 2012)

I read it a few years ago.  A good read.  Had a friend borrow it and change his major to archeology after reading it.  He just graduated with a dagree in political science so go figure


----------



## applejuice (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL, 

Its a thick read, but the little I have read seems entertaining.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you read anymore of it? I recently listened to a 3 hour podcast with Graham Hancock and the guy is very interesting.
He really brought to light how the mainstream sciences of today are working harder to maintain reputation than to find truth.
He seemed honestly speculative of everything, which I liked.


----------



## applejuice (Feb 1, 2012)

tween_the_banks said:


> Have you read anymore of it? I recently listened to a 3 hour podcast with Graham Hancock and the guy is very interesting.
> He really brought to light how the mainstream sciences of today are working harder to maintain reputation than to find truth.
> He seemed honestly speculative of everything, which I liked.



I am still working on reading it

Thats what I like about Graham. He told a story about the Egyptian sphinx having water erosion marks from years and years of rainfall. This would mean that Ancient Egypt actually existed when rain fell in the Nile Valley, which is more than 10,000 years older than previously thought. 
Ancient Egypt fascinates me. 
When egypt was conquered, the library was burned and we may never know the history.


----------

